

Malcolm Gladwell: history will remember Bill Gates, forget Steve Jobs - pykello
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/8/3072368/malcolm-gladwell-bill-gates-steve-jobs-legacy

======
jarrodtaylor
He's right in that we won't remember either solely for the money the made. But
Steve Jobs will be remembered along the lines of people like Thomas Edison.
And he'll probably be studied in business classes for a very long time, both
for the smart and not so smart moves.

